# Look what was in my mailbox this morning



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Anyone seen this yet?:woohoo:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

have not seen that . is that going to be available as a kit or is it just the art work ?
hb


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

This is all that was on the postcard. I am assuming it is going to be a glow kit of Nosferatu!


----------



## wanted2buyit (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow...

The last time something gave this reaction, my wife walked in with a black corset and fishnets with garter belts....

Daddy want one!

Kurt


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

sounds cool . have to get one to go with the FL Hyde .
hb


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Coming soon...

It's a Web exclusive from Monarch.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Thanks, Todd. For all of you that are into chase kits, variants, etc, it might be worth it for you to join the Monarch club. I don't know what Scott has in store for us but "signed exclusives" is one of the bullets he has listed on his clubhouse webpage.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

I sent in my Clubhouse application back in January and haven't seen/heard anything. I hope it's because he received a ton of them!

Rob


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I sent mine in right after I got my Nosferatu kit. I got my club certificate a couple of months later. It took some time to get it but as I have read from previous threads, Scott is a busy guy. It is worth the wait though. I AM curious to know how many members his club has so far.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I got the same card in the mail today also and cant wait for the glow nossy to come out:thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I hope I get one in the mail! I got my certificate about a month ago, and it's cool!!:thumbsup:
I've been trying to get on his website for a couple of days now but all I'm getting is a dark olive green screen. Mcdee has no problem- how about everyone else? Our computer kept turning itself off yesterday so we installed a new program and I lost all my info. I was hoping the new program would fix my Monarch problem, but I still can't get on.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Frightening Lightning Nossy YESSS!!!:thumbsup:
Mcdee
Now I ask you...Who needs the Acorps?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I got mine in the mail today also.....COOOOOOOOL!!!!

MMM


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Got mine in the mail today; very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Got mine! yesterday
I feel like its Christmas almost every time I see or hear any thing from or about Monarch or Mobious.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Didn't get mine in the mail yet...but I know it's coming...I wonder if this kit is only going to be offered to those who joined the Club? Glad I Joined!!!
:woohoo:
Mcdee


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

A joyous thought just occurred to me: could a "Frightening LIghtning" Ghost be under consideration? Maybe.... down the road? In any case, looks like I'll be shipping off my Nossy coupon in the near future.

Nirvana! We've found styrene kit Nirvana!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I got my certificate last week or so, and the postcard today. Was there mention of a patch or emblem or something too ??? I'd be glad to see an on-line direct connection.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Still waiting for my stuff. 

RK


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

A little info from Monarch Models concerning the Frightening Lightning Nossys... They are leaving China soon (by boat) with the Ghost models...they will be the Frightening Lightning Long box...like the old Aurora boxes with the lightning bolt slashing through the picture...followed by another boat with the Moon Suit models and other surprises that have yet to be announced ! :thumbsup:
Mcdee
_____


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> .....and other surprises that have yet to be announced ! :thumbsup:
> Mcdee
> _____


I like the way that sounds!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

A suprise awaited me when I got home from work last night, my Monarch clubhouse certificate and the FL Nosferatu post card.
I'm glad I'm in this club. :hat:

Thanks for the info mcdougall. :thumbsup:

RK


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Could someone post Monarchs e-mail address please? I still can't get Scotts website up!!!
Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah man....I'm as excited as anyone...neat surprises in store for all of us ! I have a funny feeling we're going to be very busy building cool models and slinging gallons of paint for the next few years. Scott has been extremely busy and says we'll be grinning ear to ear very soon...man...i feel like a kid again
Mcdee

Hey Chris the Email [email protected]


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Here's an image from Scott:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Chris the Email [email protected]

Todd, seeing this box has brought back a flood of memories of the early 70's I remember seeing all the Aurora Classics lined up in a row with that lightning bolt slashing through the scene and wondering which one I was going to spend my 'hard earned grass cutting' money on... (I bought the phantom of the Opera!) 
Mcdee


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I am a worthless dog, ashamed of myself. I have not yet sent in my aplication to join the club. I'll do it today dad gum it.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Thanks Todd P. , It's lookin' gooood!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Mcdee- I was beginning to think nobody cared!!!
My son Scott is on holiday in Singapore at the moment and he's found some hobby shops that specialise in secondhand and old kits. He has bought me a Wolfman and Phantom of the Opera. Aurora reissues put out by HASEGAWA!!! I've never heard of these issues before and am wondering if anyone knows if they did the whole series? If the boxes are much different when I get them, I'll post pics.
Chris.


----------



## Superbird (Apr 12, 2002)

I got my certificate today with the "Glows in the dark" postcard. I mailed in my request around mid January.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah.....Got my card in the mail today, wouldn't it be cool if all the new monster models had a twin GITD counterpart?...hey Chris those models you mention sound pretty neat, are they styrene? I'd love to see pictures of those!:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Mcdee, apparently, they're exact reissues of the Auroras. From what Scott says, they have a combined Monogram/Hasegawa logo. He didn't tell me what the box art was like and he's gone on to Borneo for 2 weeks. He'll be sending me an email when he gets back to Singapore. I'll post pics as soon as I get them.
Chris.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Didn't get mine yet.O where o where is my monster club certificate.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Chris that would be cool...any luck getting in touch with Monarch? I think that Monarch and Moebius are going to keep us busy for a long time!:thumbsup:
Mcdee

I'm so tempted to fold my post card into a tiny Frightening Lightning Nosferatu box....Somebody...STOP ME!!!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm going to try to email Scott soon. I'm just gonna have lunch first.
I want to make sure I don't miss out on the glow Nossie ( I was only able to get 1 of the originals and can't find any more), and I also want to find out if he's selling any t-shirts or other promo stuff.
Why don't you find out if he'll sell you some postcards? He's a nice enough person. I'm sure he wouldn't mind you asking.
Chris.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

:woohoo:I got mine today!!

Thanks Scott and all at Monarch Models!!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

O joy o joy.Got mine today.I'm so proud to be part of the Monarch Monster Club.Thanks.Sniff,sniff.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I got mine yesterday. It's a little water damaged on the edges (it's been raining here), but still, it's COOL!!! I'm putting it with my certificate. Scott, THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!:thumbsup:
Chris.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Mine showed up in the mail the other day.

I'm somebody!

:woohoo:


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

Any word on when this kit will be released?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

In 6 - 8 Weeks along with the Ghost of Castel Mare !
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Mcdee, you really seem to have your finger on the pulse as far as Monarch goes. Well done!
Just a quick note on the Hasegawa /Monogram/Aurora monsters. Scott's sending them to me on monday. I asked him to open the Wolfman box and tell me what's written on the base. From what he said, it reads "Wolfman UPC". That's written where the Aurora logo would usually be. Anyone ever heard of this one? It's got me puzzled!! As soon as I have the kits in my hands I'll let you know more.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah... I Email Scott (Monarch) regularly and he always responds with bits of info all the while not letting the cat out of the bag, he's going to make a few cool announcements very soon and I think it's harder for him having to keep these things secret than it is on us. It's getting more exciting all the time in the land of Styrene Monsters!... Wolfman UPC ? not sure what to make of that...but let us know more, please...is it the old Aurora model re-popped or a different pose?...verrry interestink...
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It's actually the old Aurora classic in its entirety. It's molded in gray. What I can't figure out is - if my son's correct- why would they fill and rescribe the mold under the base? Unless it's a copy of the mold that was sent to Japan.These molds were cast copper beryllium and I don't know if Aurora made multiples, and Monogram sent one overseas.Possible?

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Maybe that's why Gerry can't find his molds?!? He must have shipped 'em all to Japan and FORGOTTABOUDIT...your son didn't run into any Fokkers over there , did he?
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'll have to ask him!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh-Oh tick...tick...tick...
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Maybe Hasegawa has Vampirezillas! I'll buy one.


----------



## FrankVilla (Mar 9, 2008)

I Love the colors~It's about time we are finally getting what we REALLY want. Now if the GHOST figure would come in clear or glow plastic....


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

FrankVilla said:


> I Love the colors~It's about time we are finally getting what we REALLY want. Now if the GHOST figure would come in clear or glow plastic....


Right on FrankVilla...can you just imagine the drybrush effect on a glow Ghost? Outstanding! The possibilities are endless...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Here's a pic of the Monogram/Hasegawa Frank and Drac kits.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Man, you're good at finding these pics, Zorro!! Thanks for that. Do you know much about them? The ones I'm getting are Wolfman and Phantom of the Opera.

Chris.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Auroranut said:


> Man, you're good at finding these pics, Zorro!! Thanks for that. Do you know much about them? The ones I'm getting are Wolfman and Phantom of the Opera.
> 
> Chris.


Chris - I don't know a _danged _thing! Those photos are from an uncompleted eBay auction. I just did a Google search and this is what came up.

http://cgi.ebay.com.my/VINTAGE-DRAC...93357303QQihZ007QQcategoryZ2622QQcmdZViewItem

I will say that the box photos are similar (but not _exactly_ the same) to different American releases from Monogram that came out both before and after the Luminator issues. I believe the Dracula below may be a 1983 issue and the Frankenstein is a 1994 Wal-Mart exclusive.



















Here's a site that gives a little insight on some of those Monogram issues:

http://www.samstoybox.com/toys/MonsterModels.html


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks again Zorro. I'll just wait until Scott (my son) sends my kits. As soon as I have more info, I'll post it. I was just being inquisitive because I'd never heard of them before. Verrrrrrrry interesting!

Chris.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Looks like you're going to have some real rarities there, Chris! :thumbsup:
They're not even listed in the Thomas Graham Aurora book.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

To be honest Zorro, I don't even know what I'm going to do with them!! I'm a builder, not really a collector of unbuilt kits. Like most Auroraphiles, I already have the monsters built!!

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Zorro, I contacted the guy in Malaysia, and I might have some passed in ebay stuff he's interested in. It looks like I might have 4 Monogawa kits!! Thanks for showing the pics. Much appreciated.:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

The Monogawa kits...All different? I wonder how many Monsters they released...Could be just the original Big Four (Frank,Wolf Mum & Drac) if that's the case you may have a complete set! Now welcome to the world of Kit Hoarding! I didn't start off saving unbuilt kits...I'd build 'em as fast as I bought 'em. But when there was nothing new to buy...I bought duplicates to customize and never quite got around to getting at them...next thing you know... the closet was full and if I bought this or that I'd have another complete set, and, unlike common sense, it never ends...
No matter how you slice and dice it Chris...this is an excellent score for you...keep us posted:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Mcdee, I've found out there were 5 kits released by Monogawa. Frankenstein, Dracula, Wolfman, Mummy, Phantom of the Opera. Believe it or not, I think I've tracked down the Mummy in Macau!! That would make a full collection!! I'm having to be extremely careful with money at the moment ( I've committed myself to buying the Alternate Images Templar Knight), but if it's there in a few weeks, I might complete the set. 

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Mcdee, the 2 kits from Scott showed up this morning. The scanner's not working at the moment, but should be fixed very soon so I'll post pics as soon as I can. The boxes are very different to any other! They're 12" square and 3" thick. The instructions are a single small sheet with printing on one side only. All text is in Japanese. The plastic in both kits is in light grey. Phantom kit still has Monogram details on underside of the base. Wolfman doesn't. 
Definitely collectible!! Keepers for sure, but I'm going to try to find multiples for trades.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Very cool Chris...well look at that... now I'm the one on the wrong side of the Planet I'd love to see those pics. :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I make you this promise in public Mcdee, If I ever find doubles, I'm sending one to you gratis! The more I look at them, the more I like them!!
BTW, I do know they were for the Asian market only- they were never commercially exported. 

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well thank you Chris, mighty neighborly of you...don't know what I've done to deserved this kind of gratitude...but I do appreciate it...Cheers mate:thumbsup: They are cool and collectible !
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

As I've said before Mcdee, you're a funny man!! Not enough people these days have a sense of humour. Iappreciate that. Besides, it seems that these kits aren't expensive if you find the right places to look. Remember where I live.......:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------

